# 403 Forbidden



## manjotsc (Feb 18, 2021)

Hi,

I am not able the url http://pkg.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:12:amd64/latest/All/ its keep saying 403 forbidden, I tried other mirrors also same issue. Need Help

Thanks,


----------



## SirDice (Feb 18, 2021)

It's not possible to browse those directories any more. It put too much of a strain on the servers. So the 403 is correct, directory browsing is not allowed. It doesn't impact the actual fetching of specific files.


----------



## manjotsc (Feb 18, 2021)

How can I download netdata package directly from it?






						FreeBSD Ports Search
					






					www.freebsd.org


----------



## SirDice (Feb 18, 2021)

`pkg install netdata`, or if you only want to fetch it, `pkg fetch netdata`.

pkg(8)
pkg-install(8)
pkg-fetch(8)


----------



## ShelLuser (Feb 18, 2021)

SirDice said:


> It's not possible to browse those directories any more. It put too much of a strain on the servers. So the 403 is correct, directory browsing is not allowed. It doesn't impact the actual fetching of specific files.


Good to know, I shall immediately update a guide of mine which actually uses this method to check up on package repositories.


----------



## Phishfry (Feb 18, 2021)

It was one of my favorite methods of digging up old program versions..
I knew it was a draw on resources when you hit the /All directory it took a while to populate the list.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 19, 2021)

I often browsed the list too, just to look for specific packages or to verify a question on the forums. There was a post about the switching off of the directory browsing on one of the mailing lists. I'll try and find it again. 

Maybe as an alternative there might be a way to generate a static HTML page with the info each time the repository is updated, instead of having the web server generate this list dynamically with every request. That would probably fix the load issues.


----------



## a6h (Feb 19, 2021)

Even an ASCII7 plaintext is good enough.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 19, 2021)

`pkg rquery '%n-%v.txz'` might be useful.


----------

